# Green bottle



## Velma payne (Feb 15, 2021)

Anyone no what this is


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 15, 2021)

I think you broke Easttexans record, 30 post in just 2 days.


----------



## Velma payne (Feb 16, 2021)

Well sorry i have so many bottles and dont no much about them. And i was hoping maybe i could get someone to tell me a lil about them is all i apologize.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 16, 2021)

Any embossing on the base?


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 16, 2021)

Without a label it would be difficult to identify what it was used for.  Nice color.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 16, 2021)

Any Slick (bottle with no name or label) is about impossible to Identify, In my opinion. unless it has unique shape or unless some one has the same Bottle with a label & even then the same Bottle could of been used by hundreds of different companies with hundreds of different labels. Best you could hope for is some one maybe being able to decipher some letters or #'s on Bottom or elsewhere on Bottle that may tell you what bottle manufacturer/maker made the Bottle & possibly a Date. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I think you broke Easttexans record, 30 post in just 2 days.


I HAVE ABOUT 5000 + I CAN POST


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)

Velma payne said:


> Well sorry i have so many bottles and dont no much about them. And i was hoping maybe i could get someone to tell me a lil about them is all i apologize.


DO NOT BE SORRY POST AS MANY BOTTLE YOU WANT TO A LOTS OF WILL TRY TO HELP [YOU DO NOT NEED
APOLOGIZE ] KEEPIT UP


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm sensing some Sarcasm


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'm sensing some SarcasmView attachment 219300


NO IT IS NO SARCASM I THOUGHT THIS FORM  WAS TO HELP NEW DIGGER TO ID THERE BOTTLE AND SHOW THEM  THERE NO PLACE FOR YOU METER


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 16, 2021)

I was saying sarcasm to your post about having 5000 post you can post, (just a joke)  but you were responding at about the same time I was so my post did not go right after that post? You are right, this forum is to help people & I have heled many over the 15 years I've been on here. But it's hard to help indentify  1960's slicks with no name on it. I had a guy in here insult my 1890's Hutch's & Blob Top Beers I found & posted in here. He said he don't waste his time digging newer 1890 stuff & only digs 1840's pontiles ect. Post away, I'll help when I can but I specialize in Beers & Hutchs & Michigan Bottles.


----------



## Velma payne (Feb 17, 2021)

I didnt mean to make anyone mad i just thought maybe someone knew what it might be sorry if i went too far and posted too many


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 17, 2021)

Velma payne said:


> I didnt mean to make anyone mad i just thought maybe someone knew what it might be sorry if i went too far and posted too many


Don't worry about these collectors.  They are a good group and they like to see everybody's post.  I wish some of them would post more.  I like to see what everyone collects so post away dear.  I am enjoying it.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2021)

Velma payne said:


> I didnt mean to make anyone mad i just thought maybe someone knew what it might be sorry if i went too far and posted too many



Hopefully no hard feeling, I was just making a sarcastic comment, no insult intended. THANKS, LEON.


----------

